# Big Dog Is Back In Town!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Wow! Move over, Rover. 
The big dog's back in town! 
CHECK OUT THE SIZE
OF THIS DOG!!!*

*Hercules*








Hercules was recently awarded the honourable distinction of Worlds Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English Mastiff and has a 38 inch neck and weighs 282 pounds.

With "paws the size of softballs" (reports the Boston Herald), the three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's standard 200lb. limit. Hercules owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules weight is natural and not induced by a bizarre diet: "I fed him normal food and he just grew".... and grew... and grew... and grew.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good grief he's huge!!!

Can you imagine having to clean up after him?









Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> Good grief he's huge!!!
> 
> Can you imagine having to clean up after him?
> 
> ...


Can you imagine having to feed him! KA CHING$$$!!!

I actually saw one of these the other day in the back of a pickup. I couldn't believe how big the head was! Other than it being obvious it was a dog, I had no idea what the breed was.

Now I know! Cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My initial thought of "What a magnificient creature!!!" was quickly tempered by the fact that "normal" Giant Breed dogs already have a _very_ limited lifespan...with 6 or 7 y/o being a pretty old dog. No question - this guy certainly qualifies as a "Giant among Giants" and surely won't live long. In fact, I was quite surprised to see that he's already made it past his 3rd b'day


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Saddle up!...Yeeeee Haaa!

What a cool dog...I would love to see him in person


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the horse could ride the dog! Saddle up!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What a huge dog!

My SIL lived on a farm just outside KC and she had, among other breeds, an English Mastiff. She used to let them roam all over her home.

I remember sitting on the sofa in her parlor one day, and the dog came over to me and actually sat down next to me on the sofa. Didn't even have to hike up it's rear end. Just plopped down on the sofa next to me! He was huge, too, although nothing like this one. I was told, by my other SIL, that this dog's brother was even bigger!

I agree. Would not want to feed it or clean up after it.

Mark


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

What size OB do they need for him? Do you think he has his own queen slide?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Barron6pack said:


> What size OB do they need for him? Do you think he has his own queen slide?


If he wants it


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I've seen this before. Sorry it's not real. 
snopes


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> I've seen this before. Sorry it's not real.
> snopes


Interesting...never thought to check Snopes. BUT - they _don't  _ say, with any certainty, that this isn't a real dog ... only that the photo may be digitally remasterd. My 1st glance at the photo made me think it wasn't [something about the way the dog is moving as compared to the horse & the human legs







]...but it was fun to post here for reactions, anyway


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

A couple that used to live several houses down from us had a pair of mastiffs. One older male and one younger female. The dogs were HUGE, but were very friendly. The couple walked the dogs by our house often and stopped when ever I was out.

One day......... we had our doors open when they came by. Our 4 pound Yorkie took off after them. The 'big dogs' stopped and stared with a funny look on their face like " what the heck is this speck of a dog barking at".

It was pretty funny. Guess the Yorkie showed them!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That is PHOTOSHOPPED for sure - that dog is a Neapolitian Mastiff (mine too







) - they are much lower to the ground than their English cousins and top out at around 150 to 170 lbs - and by the way, a Neo sleeps where ever she wants in an OB!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> That is PHOTOSHOPPED for sure - that dog is a Neapolitian Mastiff (mine too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There! Confirmed by an expert








I want to see photos of your mastiff!

Thanks Wolfie, that was fun anyway!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I want to see photos of your mastiff!


Your wish is my demand! Here are some photos of my Neo!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW







Holy Moly that is a Big Dog.

OregonCampin, does Neo drool a lot?

Tami


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

RizFam said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not DROOOOOOL.... it's Neo Nectar! The production of nectar is not constant, but more during times of heavy consumption of nourishment or liquid (particularly WATER). It has been known to etch glass (just look at my car windows) and makes for great decoration (look in the 18 foot vaults of my ceiling). The game of flinging is best performed after the consumption of liquid and makes for great decoration (again, the ceilings).

I know, I know - you are thinking Turner & Hooch (French Mastiff by the way) - that movie was highly exagerated.... yes she drools, yes, it flings, but it is not a constant thing - we do keep towels stragically placed around the house of just those occasions!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

She's beautiful! Sure hope we get to meet her (oh yeah







meet you too) someday!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I didn't know that lawn ornaments made such good chew toys!









Wonder if flamingos taste like chicken?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

....only sweeter! I think she'd make a great addition to the Girl's ClubHouse - whatcha think, Dawn?


----------

